# Looking for a breeder in MD



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I had a GSD as a kid and am looking for one at the moment. I'm looking for a black, long hair, GSD. 

Looking for an active dog, since I run at least 3 times a week.

Any recommendation is greatly appreciated. I'm located in central MD.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

I was able to locate one in my area , Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland

if there are reputable breeders, please send them my way

Thanks again!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Dave, 

Carolina from Johnson-Haus is a member on this board. 

can you be more specific as to what you're looking for in terms of temperament? and does the breed HAVE to be in MD? Would you be willing and able to have a puppy/dog shipped? That would better help us help you.


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Carolina from Johnson-Haus is a member on this board.
> 
> can you be more specific as to what you're looking for in terms of temperament? and does the breed HAVE to be in MD? Would you be willing and able to have a puppy/dog shipped? That would better help us help you.


Hi KZoppa,

In terms of temperament, I am looking for a "medium", where the dog is friendly natured but will be protective of my family when the situation calls for it.

I do understand that training will also play a part in her temperament.

In regards to the breed in MD. I am willing to have the puppy shipped. The reason I choose to meet the puppy in person is because I believe in the notion that the animal chooses it's owner and vice versa. Some may find this notion to be silly, but i truly believe in it.

Thank you for your response!

Dave


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think that Carolina and Dennis allow you to pick your puppies. They test them and match accordingly. And I don't think they have LC's either.


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think that Carolina and Dennis allow you to pick your puppies. They test them and match accordingly. And I don't think they have LC's either.


Jax, thanks for the info. I am ok with them matching the puppy to what we are looking for. 

Dave


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

None of the reputable breeders we can recommend to you will allow you to choose your puppy. They are with the puppies from day one and get to know them and their personality. If you know what you want in terms of temperament and drives and are open with the breeder you choose, they'll match you with the puppy that best suits your needs and desires. 

Carolina and Dennis are nice people with great dogs. 

If you're not opposed to having a puppy shipped to you, there's several other breeders you can check out. 

Weberhaus, Shraderhaus, Crooked Creek Ranch, Gildaf, etc. If color and coat are last on your list, as temperament should be first above all, any of the above would be suitable as would Huerta Hof. 

Someone else want to chime in with others that I've missed?

They're all very nice knowledgeable people and great breeders. They know their dogs and work very hard at maintaining the lines they produce. If you're honest with them, they'll be honest with you.


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> None of the reputable breeders we can recommend to you will allow you to choose your puppy. They are with the puppies from day one and get to know them and their personality. If you know what you want in terms of temperament and drives and are open with the breeder you choose, they'll match you with the puppy that best suits your needs and desires.
> 
> Carolina and Dennis are nice people with great dogs.
> 
> ...


KZoppa, you are absolutely right! I think being matched by the breeder will be wonderful, as you previously mentioned that they know the temperament of the puppies better than I do.

Thanks for the breeders recommendation. I will research and choose one that I'm comfortable with

Dave


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Within driving distance of MD? I would look at Wolfstraum who has an upcoming breeding. No LC's but possibly black. Blackthorne in NC. Art Shaw at Zahnburg has a litter on the ground right now but I suspect those dogs are "more" than you are looking for in drives. Here is a list of breeders
https://www.facebook.com/notes/german-shepherd-dog-breeders/breeder-list/199173850218448

Look in CT. Erich Grasso might be a possibility for you. I've met one of his dogs. Loved him


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You never know about long coats!!!! They pop up....!

Only have had a couple, G litter....Xito threw them, but I got none from Kyra, dam of Csabre, or Csabre with limited litters....Kira, daughter of Csabre, will be bred to a Falko Wolfsblick son (black) in the next few weeks...Kira is HGH titled, and Meghan Rabon will be whelping and raising this litter as she is co-owner...Ellex is said to produce very nice, stable, solid tempered dogs who should fit into any training/home scenerio...not overly hard but more biddable, not over the top in civil aggression...a good fit for a sport home or a companion home.

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry Lee!!!!! Didn't mean to leave you out of my list! 

OP, I hope you're able to find a breeder you're comfortable with.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

ICYBAY - Not sure of any Long Hair breeders in MD. Are you open to having a puppy shipped? I live in Southern MD. My puppy is from a breeder in VT; Kavallerie Shepherds (WWW.VTGSD.COM). I was looking at tons of breeders for months. I didn't mind having a puppy shipped either. I was more concerned about its health/temperment and ability to work. Started looking in February 2013, when I came across them. The breeder has a small program, so I was willing to wait (about a year). My boy will be here in April 2013! I really connected with the breeder, I like her program, like her dogs, she works them, they are family members, she tests temperment, Hips/Elbows, and DM, very personable and offers breeder support. Like other programs listed, she matches a puppy based on what the client lists for preference. As mentioned before, honesty with the breeder is the best policy. 

I had talked to a couple of other breeders as well, some across the county, and another in Michigan, before deciding on my choice with what fits best with me!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

My friend who lives in WV was googling and found this breeder Avery Hill Kennel German Shephard Puppies For Sale

Any thoughts on this breeder?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

ICYBAY said:


> My friend who lives in WV was googling and found this breeder Avery Hill Kennel German Shephard Puppies For Sale
> 
> Any thoughts on this breeder?


First basic glance, they have done and show on the site the basic health requirements. HD,ED,and DM. I like that. I don't like the fact that none, save 1 female, have any working titles. The 1 female is a certified SAR dog. So they say. This does not mean the dogs are not quality dogs, just that the breeder has not proven it yet. 

I am quick to forgive a breeding female without a title, if I am sure the breeder is experienced, but at least one if the parents should be. But that's me. 

Also, and this is me being stupid picky and obnoxious, which I fully own, but there are a lot of spelling errors. I find that off putting on a professional website. But it has nothing to do with the quality if dogs they produce. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey! I'm in MD, check out arrowwood shepherds, very nice working lines, Wes has a litter on the way from a bicolor/sable breeding he told me he is expecting black pups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Liz&Anna said:


> Hey! I'm in MD, check out arrowwood shepherds, very nice working lines, Wes has a litter on the way from a bicolor/sable breeding he told me he is expecting black pups.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi,

Yes i reached out to Wes and he did tell me that he may have one. I believe the little is due on 15 Jan.

Thanks for the heads up!

Dave


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> First basic glance, they have done and show on the site the basic health requirements. HD,ED,and DM. I like that. I don't like the fact that none, save 1 female, have any working titles. The 1 female is a certified SAR dog. So they say. This does not mean the dogs are not quality dogs, just that the breeder has not proven it yet.
> 
> I am quick to forgive a breeding female without a title, if I am sure the breeder is experienced, but at least one if the parents should be. But that's me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the info and your thoughts. I'm definitely learning a lot from this site on what to look for in a GSD.

Dave


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Of course! I'm meeting with him for a training evaluation on Wednesday and I'm meeting his dogs, I could let you know what I think of them and snap some picks if you'd like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Liz&Anna said:


> Of course! I'm meeting with him for a training evaluation on Wednesday and I'm meeting his dogs, I could let you know what I think of them and snap some picks if you'd like.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sure, that will be awesome! Thanks so much for the offer!

Dave


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a problem! I'm super excited to meet his dogs! He came highly recommended to me as a trainer, he does schutzhund and trains police/pp dogs so I expect them to be great working lines, I'm sure he will have at least one medium to lower drive pup. Just be ready for it! My girl is working line and she is extremely smart, high energy-basically never wants to just sit still! All I ever wanted was a dog to play fetch....now it is FETCH ALL DAY EVERY DAY!! (I'm not complaining she's actually exactly what I wanted, I'm doing sport work with her but I do know a majority of people couldn't handle such a dog)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdmilburne (Jun 9, 2012)

Check out Eichen-Antrieb I purchased my first German Shepherd from this breeder and was very happy with the quality of dog. I know there is a litter on it's way.

Eichen-Antrieb | Schutzhund, German Shepherds, Working Dogs, Litters, Puppies | Ijamsville, MD


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

mdmilburne said:


> Check out Eichen-Antrieb I purchased my first German Shepherd from this breeder and was very happy with the quality of dog. I know there is a litter on it's way.
> 
> Eichen-Antrieb | Schutzhund, German Shepherds, Working Dogs, Litters, Puppies | Ijamsville, MD


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Liz&Anna said:


> Not a problem! I'm super excited to meet his dogs! He came highly recommended to me as a trainer, he does schutzhund and trains police/pp dogs so I expect them to be great working lines, I'm sure he will have at least one medium to lower drive pup. Just be ready for it! My girl is working line and she is extremely smart, high energy-basically never wants to just sit still! All I ever wanted was a dog to play fetch....now it is FETCH ALL DAY EVERY DAY!! (I'm not complaining she's actually exactly what I wanted, I'm doing sport work with her but I do know a majority of people couldn't handle such a dog)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I look forward to your report and photos


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

You can check with Blackthorn Kennel too (Barboursville, VA). Christine has great level-headed dogs well suited to active lifestyles. She doesn't breed specifically for a long coat but has had a couple out of recent litters. Should be expecting pups this month actually!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I love my Blackthorn boy!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey! So I met with Wes today, I has taken my girl Anna for a training evaluation (for schutzhund) and I LOVED what I saw! His dogs are very very well trained VERY social and very tolerant (my puppy is extremely rude to other dogs) I couldn't have been more pleased, in fact I did enroll for class I got a few pics of some of his dogs, hope this helps


----------



## ICYBAY (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the photos! They look awesome.

I'm sure after some classes your puppy will be friendlier


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

If you aren't to far I would pay him a visit, he has the biggest male gsd I have ever seen, he was 97lbs and I know that doesn't sound to big but...this dog was the size of a bear his paw was bigger then Anna! Either way, good luck  hope you get what your looking for


----------

